

MIT Cold Fusion IAP 2014 - dandrews
https://www.youtube.com/user/ColdFusionNow

======
lugg
First slide made me chuckle:

Warning:

Working in this field at this time can destroy your career.

Being interested may be damaging to your personal and professional life.

